# Internet Explorer 7 - what do you think?



## Eledhwen (Dec 5, 2006)

I just downloaded internet explorer 7.


Cute little goldy coloured ring of confidence on the icon
Tabs
Re-vamped toolbar
etc..

Looks like they woke up. Firefox, Opera etc were well ahead of them.

Any comments?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 5, 2006)

well it's a nice program except my professor downloaded it and his entire computer crashed. I have it and no probs yet, though it is a little slow.


----------



## Sammyboy (Dec 5, 2006)

Similar thing here, I have IE7 as well, it does seem a bit slower than the previous version, and the tabbed browsing I had with IE6 and the MS toolbar was slightly better implemented I thought.

Not bad though!


----------



## Ermundo (Dec 5, 2006)

I have heard rumors though that IE 7 uses more RAM than Firefox and other web browsers. That means it might be harder to multi-task or use demanding programs while surfing the web.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 5, 2006)

Not being a techie, the only thing I don't like is that Java is no longer included. Particularly since my Java won't update. I downloaded Firefox so I could still play Yahoo chess, and it did nothing but crash. On to Opera...

While researching a paper recently, I would often have 3 windows with ~7 tabs each...no complaints.


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2006)

I like Opera. I like the way it keeps my stuff in the tabs even if I quit; but unless anyone can help out here, I miss IE's right-click to create shortcuts. I use it for shopping comparisons etc; and delete the shortcuts afterwards. It saves housekeeping Favourites/Bookmarks (which I wouldn't do, so would end up with hundreds of 'favourites')


----------



## Ingwë (Dec 25, 2006)

I think it is better than the previous version of IE. I like the tabs and I know it is more safe. I don't have it at home because I don't have original Windows XP but I use it in my school. However, I use the new Yahoo Toolbar at home. Now I can use tabs without downloading IE 7. I also have Mozilla Firefox and Opera at home. I use all browsers I have. I think the most used browser by me is Firefox.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 2, 2007)

I have recently discovered that IE7 won't play YouTube for me, as it says my flash player is not up to date. I've tried updating it, but it's still not happy. So now, I have to use Firefox or Opera to use YouTube.


----------



## Sammyboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Strange, Youtube works fine on my IE7! I've found though that the 'phishing' website checker thing slowed IE down and caused a few problems, Youtube might work if you turn this off.


----------



## Alcuin (Jan 2, 2007)

Personally, I like IE7 a lot more than IE6. To me, it’s smoother, works faster, the tabbed browsing is great, and I am very satisfied. I am also a dedicated FireFox user. (Thanks, Beorn – I blame you for that.) 

But I still can’t run Microsoft Windows Update in FireFox: for that, I have IE7.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 7, 2007)

Anti-phishing? Thanks. I might try turning it off, or then again, I might just run YouTube on Firefox. I've been having some speed problems with Firefox since my IE7 update, and can't help wondering if some malicious clobbering is going on. I'm very suspicious of the internet service industry since my recent McAfee update removed my Ad-Aware, which clears out far more data miners than McAfee; leaving me wondering whether the latter is being paid to ignore certain data miners.

I find it faintly amusing how long it took Microsoft to discover the benefits of tabbed browsing. I like the way IE7 tabs are set up so the next tab is sitting ready to be opened.


----------



## Gift of Names (May 5, 2007)

IE7 feels, to me, like an MS clone of Firefox 2, only stuffed with so many add-ons that it barely functions. At least on my computer it barely functioned. Every hour of the day it would be updating one feature or another, so I said my good-byes to IE forever and switched to Firefox.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 5, 2007)

A picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## Gift of Names (May 5, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Eledhwen (May 5, 2007)

Gift of Names said:


> IE7 feels, to me, like an MS clone of Firefox 2, only stuffed with so many add-ons that it barely functions. At least on my computer it barely functioned. Every hour of the day it would be updating one feature or another, so I said my good-byes to IE forever and switched to Firefox.


I still can't get adobe flash to work on IE7. When I get the 'won't work' message, I just copy the url into Firefox where it works every time. I've tried letting them know, but their system doesn't easily allow Microsoft to be informed of errors where IE assumes it's my fault.


----------



## Chymaera (May 5, 2007)

I like my Netscape 8

My choice for the last 9 years


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 5, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> I just downloaded internet explorer 7.
> 
> 
> Cute little goldy coloured ring of confidence on the icon
> ...



Back when Apple computers were still running OS 7, I had a Mac version of IE on my machine. Then I discovered NetScape and switched to that until Mac abandoned OS 7 (which had evolved up to OS 9) for OS X, at which point Apple came out with its own browser, Safari.

When Safari running on my old eMac/OS X/dialup wouldn't play YouTube movies, I downloaded Firefox, which did.

However, now that I have the latest Intel iMac and am on DSL, everything's hunky dory!

(PS — Microsoft was so pis-sed off that Apple had the temerity! the effrontery! to actually come up with their own browser that they stopped making Mac versions of IE.)

I still have Firefox on my machine (the contents of the eMac was migrated over to the new computer, so it's a reincarnation of the old), although I don't use it. But there are a few things about it that I like better than Safari. However, I'm more used to Safari (and loyal to Apple!), so I stick to it. DSL made all the difference in browser performance.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (May 14, 2007)

I too still have Firefox. I can't get flash player to work on IE7/YouTube (though it works elsewhere), but it works fine on Firefox.

Has any other IE7 user found that, sometimes, it suddenly dumps everything completely when you try to open a new tab? For a while I thought I was being careless with my mouse click, but I am now sure it's IE7's fault, not mine. This also never happens on Firefox.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 14, 2007)

Eledhwen said:


> I too still have Firefox. I can't get flash player to work on IE7/YouTube (though it works elsewhere), but it works fine on Firefox.
> 
> Has any other IE7 user found that, sometimes, it suddenly dumps everything completely when you try to open a new tab? For a while I thought I was being careless with my mouse click, but I am now sure it's IE7's fault, not mine. This also never happens on Firefox.



What impresses me about Firefox is their semi-regular free upgrades. It is obvious that they're always trying to make it batter, an impression I don't get with Safari. I think Firefox is based on the old Netscape: the layout, and especially the way bookmarks are handles and stored: exactly like Netscape, better controllable by far than on Safari. I had to think up some copy/paste tricks to manipulate URLs that had gotten out of order on Safari.

Barley


----------

